# Greetings from Valencia, Spain



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Ciao ladies and gents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd like to introduce myself to what seems to be a lovely community. My name is Janett and I'm a married 18 year old girl living in Valencia, Spain. I'm originally from Miami, Florida but recently moved here. I plan to live here a couple of years before moving to London, where I plan to attend the London College of Fashion. 

I am a self-taught artist and have been drawing since I was 5. I mostly do portraiture and realism drawings. Due to my creative nature, I'm also highly interested in artisan crafts, which are mainly textiles and culinary art. My interests also include languages (I speak Spanish, Italian, and currently learning French and Russian), design (web, fashion, interior, etc), comic books (due to the influence of my dorky husband), and music (punk, psychobilly, ska, etc.)

I haven't been interested in makeup for too long (probably a year or so) until I discovered the enormous Youtube makeup community which got me hooked. I cannot emphasize the drastic change it has made towards my perspective of the fashion industry and there's no going back for me now. I'm here to stay and conquer.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Janett and


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks ladies


----------

